# How to make a plastic injector?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Can anyone on this form guide me on how to make a plastic injector? I am new to this, recently purchased a 2 piece Aluminum Mold and would like to know how other than spending a ton of money this can be done cheaply.
Thanks Guys


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

Be carefully with trying to make a homemade plastic injector. Trying to go low ball cost may end up costing plenty if what you build ends up blowing hot plastic on you. A doctor visit for burns costs plenty. I think most people go with quality made injectors.


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Do i need a plastic injector for pouring Alumisol liquid plastic into a 2 piece aluminum mold or how is this done.
This is soft plastic not hard plastic.
My first few pours never made it to end of mold, whats the trick


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

did you heat up your mold?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

There is also a product that delays the curing of the plastic, you should be able to buy it on lure craft. Same section as hardeners and softener


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

All I can say is don't cut corners in your equipment. and make sure to have long sleeve gloves and shoe's on.As that plastic burns the hell out of you.I learned the hard way.no more hillbilly pouring for me any more.Strictly by the book lol.I did not mean to hijack your post but that was caused by trying to improvise.That took 4 months to heal.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I made myself a homemade injector, and I do protect myself, full facial and gloves, longsleeves etc. I also have an store bought metal injector, and for my RTV mold, the store bought doesnt work at all. Its to tight, so I have to really squeeze, and thus giving to much preassure, so that the rtv displaces. My homemade is much more gentle. This beeing said, I dont feel comfortable using any of them. I made mine from an old bicycle pump, and I molded some parts myself. If you have an alu mold, I would definately buy one, you will not have problems with the displacement...

Michael


----------

